# Plobsheim Frankreich Angelkarten ?



## carlosderhecht (18. April 2016)

Hallo ich wohn in der Nähe vom Elsass 
und wollte demnächst mal dort angeln .
Mir ist die Kleinstadt Plobsheim aufgefallen und wollte fragen ob jemand weis wo man für die Gewässerstrecken dort eine Angelkarte bekommt . Hab im Internet gesehen das man auch Angelkarten online kaufen kann , bloß ist mir keine Kategorie aufgefallen wo detailliert drin steht das sie für Plobsheim gilt .http://de.cartedepeche.fr/TPL_CODE/TPL_ADHCOMMANDE/PAR_TPL_IDENTIFIANT/6/276-process.htm
Also wer weis wo man eine Angelkarte für Plobsheim  am besten kauft wäre es nett wenn man mir dazu ein paar Infos geben könnte .
Lg Carlos 

[edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken.]

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160418/8e9019c6a1d8c339ffe4a0ca3d433da2.jpg


----------



## Daniel1983 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Plobsheim Frankreich Angelkarten ?*

Mich würde interessieren wo man dort Trailern kann? Also mit einem 5ps Boot würde ich ungern von der Deutschen Seite quer über den Rhein fahren um im Becken zu fischen.... :-/


----------

